

Startup building untappable Internet project to counter mass surveillance - grizzles
http://www.indiegogo.com/projects/upliink-aero-free-internet-for-everyone-everywhere/x/5603110

======
onion2k
This sort of project is an admirable attempt to counter surveillance at a
personal level, assuming the shared mesh network idea would work, but there's
a serious flaw in the efficacy of it - if successful it would commoditise
privacy.

Internet surveillance and monitoring by governments and big corporations has
to stop so that everyone's right to privacy is protected. Inventing a device
that only protects the people wealthy enough to buy it would create a two-
tier, divided internet of the private and the surveilled. That's not good
enough. All our efforts should be directed to making an internet that's free
(as in beer) and equal for everyone.

~~~
grizzles
You might want to check this out:
[http://tricorder.org/eric/upliink.html](http://tricorder.org/eric/upliink.html)
It's an article by the project leader about that issue. Essentially what they
are proposing would turn internet acquisition into a one time hardware cost.
Since most of their project goals are open source related
[http://upliink.aero/project.html](http://upliink.aero/project.html), I think
that would solve the issue you raise. For example, other operating systems
could reuse the routing software.

